# 2015 bear harvest



## ripplerider (Jan 19, 2016)

Does anyone know how many bears were killed in Ga? Preferably broken down by area (North, middle and south), or by county if you have that information.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 19, 2016)

The only info I've seen was posted in the gon magazine several years ago. Never heard of or found Anything online from year to year.


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 20, 2016)

I know someone in the D.N.R. is keeping up with numbers since they require us to report our kills along with weight, sex etc. Maybe one of our resident biologists can chime in on this?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 21, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> I know someone in the D.N.R. is keeping up with numbers since they require us to report our kills along with weight, sex etc. Maybe one of our resident biologists can chime in on this?



I don't deal with bear harvest data, but I got in touch with our bear guy.  Here's the 2014 harvest summary, the 2015 numbers are still being compiled.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 21, 2016)

C.Killmaster said:


> I don't deal with bear harvest data, but I got in touch with our bear guy.  Here's the 2014 harvest summary, the 2015 numbers are still being compiled.



Very cool, thanks!

How about data on the age of harvested bears?  Is there a database where hunters can find the age of the bear they harvested?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 21, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Very cool, thanks!
> 
> How about data on the age of harvested bears?  Is there a database where hunters can find the age of the bear they harvested?



There is a database, but I don't have access to it.  You could probably call Adam Hammond in Region 1 to find that out.


----------



## jp94 (Jan 21, 2016)

Adam is a great source for information on bears.  I have called him several times to get the age of bears I have harvested.  He works out of the Armuchee Office.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks charlie. Looks like gilmer and Murray are loaded with bear vs the rest of the mountains.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 21, 2016)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Thanks charlie. Looks like gilmer and Murray are loaded with bear vs the rest of the mountains.



Gilmer, Murray and Union for sure.  

I find it really difficult to believe there were only 2 bears reported in Towns county.  Of course, I'm sure there are several that don't get reported.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 22, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Gilmer, Murray and Union for sure.
> 
> I find it really difficult to believe there were only 2 bears reported in Towns county.  Of course, I'm sure there are several that don't get reported.



I second that. I see tons and tons of bears. I mostly hunt Towns Co. Same a ton there this year, just all sows with cubs. I can guarantee more than 2 were killed in that county.


----------



## bowbuck (Jan 22, 2016)

Kinda surprised by the low numbers in Habersham. I have saw 3-6 bears in one sit before. I remember 2014 being a tough year to see game in the mountains. Be interesting to see the 2015 numbers in comparsion.  Makes you feel kinda special to kill one in a county with fewer than 10 killed in it.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yea 14 was bumper acorn crop. I'd guess fewer were killed compared to years when mast was less. Would love to see several years worth of harvest data.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 22, 2016)

No doubt, we got the bears here in  east Murray. I use to not fool with em, but I now kill one every year just to do my part. They eat pretty good too.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2016)

I've never been a bear hunter.  I've just happened to kill some pretty good ones while deer hunting.  But I might have to make an effort to make harvesting a bear a yearly goal.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 22, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've never been a bear hunter.  I've just happened to kill some pretty good ones while deer hunting.  But I might have to make an effort to make harvesting a bear a yearly goal.



With those vittles you've been serving up, I think that would be a good ide.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> With those vittles you've been serving up, I think that would be a good idi.



My wife has already told me as much.


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info C. Killmaster.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 25, 2016)

Interesting numbers for sure.  Surprised that Dawson Forest had so many bear taken in relation to Swallow Creek, Blue Ridge, and several others.  I live 10 minutes from the main gate on the Atlanta tract, and while I'm sure most of the DF Bears came from the northern tracts I wonder if those numbers are more a reflection of the high number of hunters on DF as opposed to actual bear numbers.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 25, 2016)

My guess would be more hunters in the woods on Dawson forest. Some of the mountain hunts only have a handful of hunters.


----------



## northgahunter73 (Jan 28, 2016)

*DF Bears*

I live right off of the Burnt Mountain Tract and we are covered up with bears.  I only saw 2 deer all year, but at least one bear every time I went out for more than a couple of hours.  Come shoot some for us next year!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 28, 2016)

northgahunter73 said:


> I live right off of the Burnt Mountain Tract and we are covered up with bears.  I only saw 2 deer all year, but at least one bear every time I went out for more than a couple of hours.  Come shoot some for us next year!



There are several forum members wanting to kill their first bear who just might benefit from this information.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Jan 28, 2016)

I can just about guarantee there were more than 4 bears killed in Fannin County.  Don't get not reporting your bears!!


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 2, 2016)

I know 7 bears were killed the first dawson forest gun hunt. I killed male bear that dressed 290on the first gun hunt. I think 5 or 6 on the second and none on the dec hunt


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Feb 2, 2016)

brandonsc said:


> I know 7 bears were killed the first dawson forest gun hunt. I killed male bear that dressed 290on the first gun hunt. I think 5 or 6 on the second and none on the dec hunt



There would've been one on the December hunt if I could hit the target! I missed one on the November hunt also... 





I did hit the one I shot at during bow season up on Chattahoochee though. 1 for 3 is a good batting average but not a good bear avg! Haha!




So... If you get a bear next year on DF that was wood chips and shrapnel in his rib cage, you'll know it was the one I shot at...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 4, 2016)

C.Killmaster said:


> I don't deal with bear harvest data, but I got in touch with our bear guy.  Here's the 2014 harvest summary, the 2015 numbers are still being compiled.



Many thank-you's, Sir, for this long awaited, regularly requested info that no person has been able to find for years on the forum.


----------



## josh chatham (Feb 4, 2016)

Id say that there are a few folks that are not reporting their bears...


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm in a club this year with a good amount of bear on the tract. Hopefully I'll get one, those WMA numbers look don't look to promising lol. I know 14 was a bumper crop year so the numbers are reflective. Either way it will be good to be on a good tract of private land again!


----------



## Kodiak629 (Jul 17, 2016)

Joe, It was good meeting you Saturday at the club, look forward to this fall. Got to get my camera's out very soon your photos inspired me ! Got my stands ready now to plan another trip .


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey Kodiak it was a pleasure meeting you and your son and grandson as well! Throughly enjoyed our talk! Me too my friend itching for Fall!


----------

